# Democrat ties to Russian lawyer are now coming out.....



## 2aguy (Jul 14, 2017)

The list of democrats tied to the Russian lawyer are now being revealed....the democrats push this line of crap at their own peril....

Russian Lawyer Who Met with Donald Trump Jr. Worked With Democrats For Years

For example, _The Daily Caller News Foundation Investigative Group_ revealed on Wednesday that California Rep. Ron Dellums was a hired lobbyist for Veselnitskaya.

According to a _Washington Post_ story, she worked for years on a case with Glenn Simpson, the founder of Fusion GPS, a firm that produced a widely discredited dossier against Trump.

*She also worked with Christopher Cooper, the founder and CEO of Potomac Square Group, which has had Democratic clients including California Government Jerry Brown, Democratic presidential nominee Howard Dean, and Joe Trippi, according to the Daily Caller.*

And it was Obama’s Attorney General Loretta Lynch that granted her an extension in late 2015 to stay in the U.S. after her visa was due to expire, under “extraordinary circumstances” related to defending a case in New York, according to_ The Hill_. She was granted an extension through January, but it’s not yet clear how she was able to be in the U.S. in June 2016, when she met with Trump Jr., and again January 2017.


Four days after her meeting with Trump Jr. on June 9, 2016, she was in Washington, D.C. for a movie screening of an anti-Magnitsky Act film at the Newseum with at least five congressional staffers and State Department officials, according to _The Hill._

The next day she attended a House hearing, sitting in the front row behind Obama’s former U.S. Ambassador to Russia Michael McFaul, who was testifying, according to photos of the hearing. McFaul has taken to Twitter to claim that Republicans placed her there, apparently next to his family members, and has denied any meetings with her.

Around that time, Veselnitskaya also attended a dinner with the chairman of the House subcommittee overseeing Russia policy, Rep. Dana Rohrabacher (R-CA), and about 20 other guests, according to the _The Hill_. Rohrabacher said he believed she and Dellums were there lobbying other lawmakers to reverse the Magnitsky Act.


----------



## Lewdog (Jul 14, 2017)

WHY WOULD THE DNC SET UP TRUMP'S CAMPAIGN AND NOT USE IT BEFORE THE ELECTION AND INSTEAD WAIT UNTIL JULY THE FOLLOWING YEAR?  IT MAKES NO FUCKING SENSE.  THEY WOULD HAVE RELEASED THE INFO BEFORE THE ELECTION TO HELP CLINTON WIN.

GIVE IT UP... IT WAS NOT SOME KIND OF TRICKY SET UP!


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 14, 2017)

Oh, noes, Too Tiny Guy is using the Oregano defense.  

That weed Trump Jr. bought was really Oregano.


----------



## HaShev (Jul 14, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> WHY WOULD THE DNC SET UP TRUMP'S CAMPAIGN AND NOT USE IT BEFORE THE ELECTION AND INSTEAD WAIT UNTIL JULY THE FOLLOWING YEAR?  IT MAKES NO FUCKING SENSE.  THEY WOULD HAVE RELEASED THE INFO BEFORE THE ELECTION TO HELP CLINTON WIN.
> 
> GIVE IT UP... IT WAS NOT SOME KIND OF TRICKY SET UP!



You just tripped over your own argument, why was Russian issue only important after Hillary lost and not before to help her win?
DEMS were cheating the election left and right, so they never expected to lose and the set  up meetings were part of that cheating mainly to allow them surveillance of their oppnonent and were never illegal to bring up before election, because they were all citizens.  The only illegal thing that transpired was the spying on those citizens by the Dems for political motive, who used these Russians as agents to do so (perhaps without their knowledge).


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 14, 2017)

HaShev said:


> You just tripped over your own argument, why was Russian issue only important after Hillary lost and not before to help her win?



Because nobody thought the country would be stupid enough to actually elect Trump after someone else got 3 million more votes. 



HaShev said:


> DEMS were cheating the election left and right, so they never expected to lose and the set up meetings were part of that cheating mainly to allow them surveillance of their oppnonent and were never illegal to bring up before election, because they were all citizens. The only illegal thing that transpired was the spying on those citizens by the Dems for political motive, who used these Russians as agents to do so (perhaps without their knowledge).



Waaaah, the Mean Old Democrats actually watched us as we committed treason!!!! 

Come on, bottom line, your boy Junior went to that meeting hoping to get dirt on Hillary.  That's a crime.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 14, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> WHY WOULD THE DNC SET UP TRUMP'S CAMPAIGN AND NOT USE IT BEFORE THE ELECTION AND INSTEAD WAIT UNTIL JULY THE FOLLOWING YEAR?  IT MAKES NO FUCKING SENSE.  THEY WOULD HAVE RELEASED THE INFO BEFORE THE ELECTION TO HELP CLINTON WIN.
> 
> GIVE IT UP... IT WAS NOT SOME KIND OF TRICKY SET UP!


/---- They honestly didn't think Trump would win.  Besides DT Jr is a strong conservative, articulate and smart as hell. Dems have no one on their bench for 2020 so they need to take Jr out of play now. This is the first salvo.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 14, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > You just tripped over your own argument, why was Russian issue only important after Hillary lost and not before to help her win?
> ...


/---- The Popular vote is a meaningless statistic. Do I need to repost the 1960 World Series analogy for the hundredth time?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jul 14, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> WHY WOULD THE DNC SET UP TRUMP'S CAMPAIGN AND NOT USE IT BEFORE THE ELECTION AND INSTEAD WAIT UNTIL JULY THE FOLLOWING YEAR?  IT MAKES NO FUCKING SENSE.  THEY WOULD HAVE RELEASED THE INFO BEFORE THE ELECTION TO HELP CLINTON WIN.
> 
> GIVE IT UP... IT WAS NOT SOME KIND OF TRICKY SET UP!



Of course it was a tricky set-up, and used before the election.  They hoped the shouting over "Russian collusion" and pointing fingers would turn the odds to Hillary's favor without too much blowback.

They didn't seem to realize that the more you shout, the more attention turns to the shouter, and now they are themselves embroiled in the very thing they tried to foist on Trump.


----------



## jknowgood (Jul 14, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > You just tripped over your own argument, why was Russian issue only important after Hillary lost and not before to help her win?
> ...





 
Life's a bitch isn't it?


----------



## Penelope (Jul 14, 2017)

It is for the T ,his family and his admin.


----------



## miketx (Jul 14, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > You just tripped over your own argument, why was Russian issue only important after Hillary lost and not before to help her win?
> ...


Your whole post is a lie, like always.


----------



## HaShev (Jul 14, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > You just tripped over your own argument, why was Russian issue only important after Hillary lost and not before to help her win?
> ...



You mean 2-3 million illegal immigrants, pot smokers and smugglers, gang members, window smashing socialist Berkley rioters who ran out of Play-doh didn't vote for Trump?
Is that your final answer?
*LOL*


----------



## Silent Warrior (Jul 14, 2017)

It could be a set up by the DNC. After rigging the primary it sounds like something they might do. Why didn't it come out before the election? Because the DNC realized Trump Jr. had done nothing wrong. Even if he intended to use info from the Kremlin, since none existed he did nothing illegal. You can't be arrested for intending to rob a bank if you never do. After the election they needed to throw fuel on the sputtering collusion fire and knew their mindless snowflake minions would swallow it up.


----------



## HaShev (Jul 14, 2017)

Cellblock2429 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...



How about a basketball analogy?
If these sore losers build a basketball team just around percentage of buckets that go in instead of factoring buckets that gain added points through 3 pt shots and drawing fouls, then building a team full of good 2 pt shooters but lousy 3pt shot and lousy free throws & in ignoring the 3pt and how it opens up the floor for higher shooting sucess will never suceed especially against the GS Warriors who are built to win.

That being said.  The late vote counts were both illegal(because it used late ballots disqualified) and suspicious (as illegal prefilled Clinton stuffing ballots were found in a wharehouse shows intent to cheat) & as the numbers changed from 1 to 2 to 3 to 5 then back to 3 million because they thought 5 million would be suspicious..How does vote counts change so drastic, especially the 50/50 count tallys suspiciously were suddenlycoming in   80/20  90/10 in favor of Clinton (stored ballots counted?) in late votes after the Clinton declared loss.  Very very suspicious, probably as part of the delegitimize tactic.  
Then there are the 1-2 million maybe more
illegal voters, thousands of dead voters, including those illegal votes sponsored by the Gov't of Mexico who manipulated and colluded with Dems through an imigration activist group by sending expatriot voters over the border 
including South Americans.


----------



## HaShev (Jul 14, 2017)

I'm guessing the phoney prefilled ballots were those suspicious late votes and is why Those particular States "Refuse" to hand over voter info and allow checking of this suspicious activity.   It did not affect the election if only done after the fact, but it was illegal to do and is being used for a delegitimizing narrative.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jul 14, 2017)

Silent Warrior said:


> It could be a set up by the DNC. After rigging the primary it sounds like something they might do. Why didn't it come out before the election? Because the DNC realized Trump Jr. had done nothing wrong. Even if he intended to use info from the Kremlin, since none existed he did nothing illegal. You can't be arrested for intending to rob a bank if you never do. After the election they needed to throw fuel on the sputtering collusion fire and knew their mindless snowflake minions would swallow it up.


Even if he did use the information, that is not illegal eitehr.

This whole thing is another example of Dimms yelling 'There's smoke, there's smoke!' but never any fire.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 14, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Oh, noes, Too Tiny Guy is using the Oregano defense.
> 
> That weed Trump Jr. bought was really Oregano.


/---- Should you get a ticket when you intended to run a red light but didn't actually do so?


----------



## MindWars (Jul 14, 2017)

It's funny how infowars has the exact same article , and yet people who the minute see it's from infowars say it's fake lmao meanwhile  The exact same quote Infowars and Breitbart have. 

" 
*For example, The Daily Caller News Foundation Investigative Grouprevealed on Wednesday that California Rep. Ron Dellums was a hired lobbyist for Veselnitskaya."*

Russian Lawyer Who Met with Donald Trump Jr. Worked With Democrats For Years


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jul 14, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > You just tripped over your own argument, why was Russian issue only important after Hillary lost and not before to help her win?
> ...



Oh sweet Jesus Republicans don't bother campaigning in Illinois, California, or New York and Republican voters don't bother turning out there either because we are smart enough to know that the electoral college not the popular vote decides the Presidency and the majority of people in the majority of states voted for Trump, the DNC is no longer a national party they are at best a regional party.


----------



## busybee01 (Jul 14, 2017)

HaShev said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > WHY WOULD THE DNC SET UP TRUMP'S CAMPAIGN AND NOT USE IT BEFORE THE ELECTION AND INSTEAD WAIT UNTIL JULY THE FOLLOWING YEAR?  IT MAKES NO FUCKING SENSE.  THEY WOULD HAVE RELEASED THE INFO BEFORE THE ELECTION TO HELP CLINTON WIN.
> ...



You just tripped over your argument. If they didn't expect to lose then they wouldn't have done it. There was no spying by Democrats and the fact that the Russians were interfering in our elections was known at least last summer. It was clear they were promoting Trump not Clinton. So the Democrats used the Russians to defeat themselves. You are so full of BS.


----------



## busybee01 (Jul 14, 2017)

Silent Warrior said:


> It could be a set up by the DNC. After rigging the primary it sounds like something they might do. Why didn't it come out before the election? Because the DNC realized Trump Jr. had done nothing wrong. Even if he intended to use info from the Kremlin, since none existed he did nothing illegal. You can't be arrested for intending to rob a bank if you never do. After the election they needed to throw fuel on the sputtering collusion fire and knew their mindless snowflake minions would swallow it up.



They did not rig the primaries. Democrat voters got who they wanted even if it was a questionable decision. If they went through all the trouble of setting it up then why wouldn't they use it? Trump Jr did something wrong. The court of public opinion is different from the court of law. Voters are already negative on Trump's relationship with Russia. The fact is that it does prove collusion or the willingness to collude. If you agree to a meeting to receive stolen goods, you are guilty even if you never get the stolen goods.


----------



## Silent Warrior (Jul 14, 2017)

busybee01 said:


> Silent Warrior said:
> 
> 
> > It could be a set up by the DNC. After rigging the primary it sounds like something they might do. Why didn't it come out before the election? Because the DNC realized Trump Jr. had done nothing wrong. Even if he intended to use info from the Kremlin, since none existed he did nothing illegal. You can't be arrested for intending to rob a bank if you never do. After the election they needed to throw fuel on the sputtering collusion fire and knew their mindless snowflake minions would swallow it up.
> ...



Sorry, but your are proving yourself wrong. You are correct that the court of public opinion is different from the court of law. However, it is public opinion by the left that he did something wrong, not law. The fact is that it does not prove collusion under the law just because you want it to. Willingness to collude, even it it did exist, is not an actionable offense under the law.

By the way, how do you know the majority of Democrat voters got who they wanted even if it was a questionable decision. If the primary was rigged, and they have admitted it was, you don't know what the majority wanted. In addition, by your previous argument, the DNC is guilty.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jul 14, 2017)

So now we have a former Russian intelligence agent also at that meeting. But you 'Conservative' assholes are still defending the little treasonous cocksuck. There is absolutely nothing the Trump family will not do to further their power and finances. And that, obviously, includes treason.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 15, 2017)

Cellblock2429 said:


> /---- The Popular vote is a meaningless statistic. Do I need to repost the 1960 World Series analogy for the hundredth time?



That would be kind of retarded.  

We have national elections to determine the will of the people. The will of the people was "HELL NO!"  

Every day, the mistake becomes more and more obvious.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 15, 2017)

HaShev said:


> You mean 2-3 million illegal immigrants, pot smokers and smugglers, gang members, window smashing socialist Berkley rioters who ran out of Play-doh didn't vote for Trump?
> Is that your final answer?



As opposed to the  brain dead Inbred Jesus worshipers living in flyover country?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jul 15, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > /---- The Popular vote is a meaningless statistic. Do I need to repost the 1960 World Series analogy for the hundredth time?
> ...



Nope.  The national election determines the will of the States via the Electoral College.  This was common elementary knowledge when I was in school.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 15, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Because nobody thought the country would be stupid enough to actually elect Trump after someone else got 3 million more votes.
> .



Yes, you Nazis thought that getting a foreign nation, Mexico to corrupt our election by having 10 million of their citizens vote would hand you corrupt scum the win. But you never took a civics class and don't grasp how elections actually work.



> Waaaah, the Mean Old Democrats actually watched us as we committed treason!!!!
> 
> Come on, bottom line, your boy Junior went to that meeting hoping to get dirt on Hillary.  That's a crime.



Oh, so getting dirt on the opposition is treason is it Nazi boi?

Crime. name the statute shit fer brains?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 15, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> As opposed to the  brain dead Inbred Jesus worshipers living in flyover country?



But no worries, if you party were to ever get power, you'd kill them all. You have a final solution to the Christian problem.


----------



## Lewdog (Jul 15, 2017)

So many Trump supporters keep saying this was a set up by the DNC, and quite honestly if it was set up by anyone I think it was by Russia.  Several months after interfering in the election to get the shit storm called Trump in as President, now they are using dirt they built up on him to make the U.S. look in disarray and like utter idiots.


----------



## HaShev (Jul 15, 2017)

Old Rocks said:


> So now we have a former Russian intelligence agent also at that meeting. But you 'Conservative' assholes are still defending the little treasonous cocksuck. There is absolutely nothing the Trump family will not do to further their power and finances. And that, obviously, includes treason.



He's an American now, a lobbyist claiming no ties and in that room was a Dem so you'd be claiming Dems were doing something wrong.  Don't leave out the lobbyist part since that is what the lawyer does and reason for meeting both rep and dem politicians.
Using cuss words and leaving out vital info is nothelping your party seem tolerant, nor sane.


----------



## HaShev (Jul 15, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > You mean 2-3 million illegal immigrants, pot smokers and smugglers, gang members, window smashing socialist Berkley rioters who ran out of Play-doh didn't vote for Trump?
> ...



Hey I'm working to fix that as I counter all propaganda especially religious.
But it's the same context that you are protecting : those in control of the claimed good news (Rome) created the fake narrative and propaganda against many cultures to control those cultures by and through fake stories and claims including deflecting their acts & demonizing the leaders like King Herod and the Temple priests.
So you are on the side of the fascist who thinks they know what and how we should think and feel.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jul 15, 2017)

LOL Claiming no ties. Just like the treasonous fat senile old orange clown claiming there were no contacts with Russia by anyone in his admin. 

Oh, but that was yesterday. Well, yes, he did know before the meeting that some sort of meeting was going to take place. But nothing of value was revealed there, at least that is the story today. Subject to being amended tomorrow. 

We have had nothing but lies from this admin, and the President himself, on everything connected with this meeting. Time for Mueller to have long talks with all involved.


----------



## HaShev (Jul 15, 2017)

Old Rocks said:


> LOL Claiming no ties. Just like the treasonous fat senile old orange clown claiming there were no contacts with Russia by anyone in his admin.
> 
> Oh, but that was yesterday. Well, yes, he did know before the meeting that some sort of meeting was going to take place. But nothing of value was revealed there, at least that is the story today. Subject to being amended tomorrow.
> 
> We have had nothing but lies from this admin, and the President himself, on everything connected with this meeting. Time for Mueller to have long talks with all involved.


EVery large businessman has ties to many people in many countries, the question is it direct purposeful kremlin ties in collusion and all depts will say no, so only angry old men want to think every degree of seperation means something.

I myself am only 3 degrees seperation from Putin.
I worked on something for Ed Rendell who was District Attorney at the time, he's worked with Hillary and Hillary knows Putin. =3 dgrees seperation.
Trump was 2 degrees (before meeting recently)


 because he knows Hillary and Obama who knows Putin.
All roads to Moscow pass through democrats.  According to you  Dems are colluding with Russia.
You are playing a game of 6 degrees seperation of Putin which is liken to 6 degrees seperation of Kevin Bacon, everyone who's anyone can be 6 degrees seperation of a Russian you Xenophobic
man.


----------



## petro (Jul 15, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > You mean 2-3 million illegal immigrants, pot smokers and smugglers, gang members, window smashing socialist Berkley rioters who ran out of Play-doh didn't vote for Trump?
> ...


It was that attitude that cost your side the election. Please keep up the rhetoric.


----------



## petro (Jul 15, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > /---- The Popular vote is a meaningless statistic. Do I need to repost the 1960 World Series analogy for the hundredth time?
> ...


Actually the results say otherwise.
The will of the people was no Hillary. Denying reality doesn't change it. Trump is president, deal with it.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jul 15, 2017)

HaShev said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > LOL Claiming no ties. Just like the treasonous fat senile old orange clown claiming there were no contacts with Russia by anyone in his admin.
> ...


Damn, you really run around and ignore the main issue here, don't you. The e-mail that Trump Jr. received stated specifically that the meeting was at the behest of the Russian government, and that it was to give dirt on Clinton for the Trump campaign to aid Trump in winning the election. The proper, ethical, moral, and legal response would have been to immediately call the FBI. Instead, Trump Jr. stated that he 'loved it'. Trump Jr. committed treason by seeking to aid an adversarial power in tipping an American election. 

In playing games and ignoring the real issue in your defensed of the treasonous fat senile old orange clown, you are as guilty as he of betraying this nation.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jul 15, 2017)

petro said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


No, asshole, you continue to lie. Clinton received almost three million more votes than did the treasonous fat senile old orange clown. It was an electoral system designed to aid the slave states at the time of the writing of the Constitution that gave the treasonous fat senile old orange clown the Presidency.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 15, 2017)

Old Rocks said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


/-----


----------



## petro (Jul 15, 2017)

Old Rocks said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


Really is no debating your kind of special stupidity.


----------



## HaShev (Jul 15, 2017)

Old Rocks said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...


I notice every dem source for the emails changed it's content in it's own new narrative.  Each source has a different acct, how is that possible?
 1 email should=1content not 10 different contents.
Based on the only available sources being  liberal news papers I will answer your comments so I'm going by what you are reading & saying not what the emails actually say or the other side describes..
It was NY times that added the words "Kremlin-connected" lawyer which she is not and denies.
The actual email is vague about the info coming from Russia which it is because it's 
"a Russian" not "the Russians" but only adds that it's partly Gov't obtained which as NY Times does mistakingly calls her 1 lone client the Gov't instead of being from someone with gov't ties in some small fashion.  This is no different  then the Dems arguing 
the campaign staff guy Obama sent to Israel to
interfere with the elections was not "our gov't" interefering but a mere low level gov't employee.  You can't have your argument both ways or excuse with Obama's crime.
The email really was vague cause it said this info from Russia was from someone he knew who worked in Russia hence "from Russia".

There was no request in the email for favors for the info and nobody knows how that info would be used if it were worthy,
nor can you act like Nostradamus to know if they'd go to FBI or Justic Dept or Attorney Generals office with the info. The context of the promised info in fact would make it his duty to find out as it turns this argument around as it
reportedly claimed she had "information that individuals connected to
Russia were funding the Democratic National Committee and supporting [Hillary] Clinton",
 so you are the one creating the issue against bringing actual crimes to justice by always taking the side of the criminals and their activity which is what he expected to find info on and report to the justice dept.
He wasn't an employee of the gov't and has every right a news journalist or investigator has to find answers to the Clinton crime syndicate.
He openly had the meeting including a Dem ethics comittee guy if I remember correctly.

What is interesting is we now find out most parties involved have ties to DNC and that Brittish Dozier &
 Goldstone the Tabloid guy most likely the story seller to the NY Times who put the tabloid spin to a simple lobbyist technique the lobbyist used who has visited many politicians on both sides of the isle making the Dems she visited guilty I suppose of conspiring with Russians accordong to your tin foil hat conspiracy narrative.
Wait till an actual crime is commited before crying wolf.


----------



## deanrd (Jul 15, 2017)

Must not have been very good "ties" for them to want to help the Trumps and not the Clintons.


----------



## HaShev (Jul 15, 2017)

It's interesting how NY times and the other tabloids leave out the meeting was to be about how Russia was colluding and helping Hillary by financing her campaign.
The lawyer
reportedly claimed she had "information that individuals connected to
Russia were funding the Democratic National Committee and supporting [Hillary] Clinton"


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jul 15, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Waaaah, the Mean Old Democrats actually watched us as we committed treason!!!!



Who was the enemy and who gave them aid and comfort?  Specifically?



> Come on, bottom line, your boy Junior went to that meeting hoping to get dirt on Hillary.  That's a crime.



A)  Nothing was offered at the meeting thus there was nothing for Trump Jr. to report to authorities.

B)  Show me the statute which was violated, I'll wait.


----------



## HaShev (Jul 15, 2017)

Exactly, how can you report something to the FBI before there's something he could report.
According to MSM and Pelosi the Dems who met her same lobbying shpiel should have reported their meetings with the FBI first-oops.
And why would they have to report to those already listening in and spying on them illegally?-oops again.

Since Pelosi is using this incident to request a rediculous unwarranted invasion of privacy of the Trump team to embarass or hoping to get usable negative comments out of it as revenge, then she comes under suspicion & needs to be investigated as possibly part of the setting up the email for sake of such access and email payback scheme, cause the players in this scheme all have ties to the Dems including her if I remember correctly.
There's enough smoke and unusual requests by someone who knows nothing wrong was committed yet is acting very strange including fumbling on her words giving herself away.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 16, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > You just tripped over your own argument, why was Russian issue only important after Hillary lost and not before to help her win?
> ...


When you remove the illegal votes and the dead votes she lost by a landslide..


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jul 16, 2017)

HaShev said:


> Exactly, how can you report something to the FBI before there's something he could report.
> According to MSM and Pelosi the Dems who met her same lobbying shpiel should have reported their meetings with the FBI first-oops.
> And why would they have to report to those already listening in and spying on them illegally?-oops again.
> 
> ...


"According to MSM and Pelosi the Dems who met her same lobbying shpiel should have reported their meetings with the FBI first"

Its kind of funny to see that the dems stepped in that pile of shit long before Trump Jr did..  I wonder how it feels for the liberal and dim wits to have shit all over themselves with the accusations they produced..


----------



## HaShev (Jul 16, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...



I can't believe nobody noticed all the small strips of Blue (Dem) districts on the electorate map were the same as drug routes.  Mexico's known interference & The Mexican drug cartel was very very good to Hillary.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 16, 2017)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Nope. The national election determines the will of the States via the Electoral College. This was common elementary knowledge when I was in school.



Okay, keep pretending the 18th century anachronism gives your boy legitimacy.  

Poll: Trump's six-month approval rating hits historic low

President Donald Trump has hit the lowest approval rating of any president during their first six months in office in 70 years, according to a new ABC News/Washington Post poll.

Thirty-six percent of those surveyed approve of the president's job performance, which is six points down from his 100-day mark, while 58 percent disapprove of Trump's performance.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 16, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> But no worries, if you party were to ever get power, you'd kill them all. You have a final solution to the Christian problem.



Yeah, it's called teaching them logic and science. 

"you mean snakes can't actually talk"?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jul 16, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Nope. The national election determines the will of the States via the Electoral College. This was common elementary knowledge when I was in school.
> ...



Keep pretending you have a clue as to the functioning of the United States.

Why are you still here, anyway?


----------



## petro (Jul 16, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Nope. The national election determines the will of the States via the Electoral College. This was common elementary knowledge when I was in school.
> ...


Keep believing those polls. It's worked out so well for you so far.


----------



## HaShev (Jul 16, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > But no worries, if you party were to ever get power, you'd kill them all. You have a final solution to the Christian problem.
> ...


Bible lesson for those raised by poor interpretations outside the Judaic faith:
ADAM means man in Hebrew, Eve was not the first Bride of man Lilith was, Serpent in Hebrew the word used in Genesis was a Shiney viper type snake represented a Luciferous(shiney) False Prophet(like you call a snake salesman who claims to cure your ills and keep you alive forever if you believe in his tree=cross). Jesus came to Constantine and Paul as a Luciferous (shiney rays of light)and is depicted as a luciferous image in iconograph, because it was sun worship.

In the Zohar Lilith the first woman is equated as Israel. Lilith left man when man refused her equality and she refused his "missionary" position.
 Adam (meaning man) was then given a partner which came out of his rib (not out of God's creation) as soon as she saw Eve (adam-man's second bride)clinging to his side  she (Lilith- the Night Spector) fled from man .
Lilith thus was cast into the depths of the sea (slang for Rome), where she abode until the time that Adam and his wife (the church) sinned. Then the Holy One, brought her out from the depth of the sea (Rome)  and gave her power over all those children by 
"bringing back" the first bride (Israel).  
Remember it was Eve(the church) who was convinced by the fallen false prophet Jesus =serpent to partake of his fruit(teachings) claiming to believe in his tree (cross) and you'll be eternal(in death not life).
Eve(church) talked Adam (man) to partake on this serpents(Jesus) teachings both good and evil mixed in a way unrecognizable to what was benefit and what was harmful and thus they did die from partaking this fruit.
The word regarding naked is spelled in Hebrew in the same manner as being unveiled(exposed) of deceptions,
the Hebrew has no vowels can be read as
           -eromim meaning without clothes or
           -arumim meaning the uncovering of    
            deceptions as in 'the naked truth'.
 Therefore the fig leaf story they (mankind & the church bride) covered their deceptions as in covering up the naked truth.  We know Adam and Eve aren't literal first inhabitants, they are symbols in a story representing something.
So yes serpents(false teachers) in this context can speak by the power of those who speak through it's image and order everyone around  through the mask of that image being the authority when it was still Rome speaking behind that mask to invade kingdoms unchallenged & collect taxes (tithes) now without insurrection in the name of religious authority that hid it's political power.  Horns=power, Rome (scarlet color) had used that 2 horn system to rule the nations under it's religious horn thus goes the symbol of the red devil =scarlet beast.

This is why I left that Lexicon in the theology forum, cause without it you read it in our language today, not the slang and poetic usage of words or commentary of the age it was written in.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 16, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> [
> Yeah, it's called teaching them logic and science.
> 
> "you mean snakes can't actually talk"?



Oh, "science" ala the AGW cult you worship in?

"you mean the planet is sentient and known as Gaia?"


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 16, 2017)

HaShev said:


> Bible lesson for those raised by poor interpretations outside the Judaic faith:
> ADAM means man in Hebrew, Eve was not the first Bride of man Lilith was, Serpent in Hebrew the word used in Genesis was a Shiney viper type snake represented a Luciferous(shiney) False Prophet(like you call a snake salesman who claims to cure your ills and keep you alive forever if you believe in his tree=cross). Jesus came to Constantine and Paul as a Luciferous (shiney rays of light)and is depicted as a luciferous image in iconograph, because it was sun worship.



Okay, guy, you can go into all the other apocrapha and bizarre interpretations that you want, but the bible just says, "Talking snake".   

SNAKES DON'T TALK!!!!!


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 16, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Oh, "science" ala the AGW cult you worship in?
> 
> "you mean the planet is sentient and known as Gaia?"



Here's the funny thing about science.  

It remains true even if you don't believe in it.


----------



## HaShev (Jul 16, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > Bible lesson for those raised by poor interpretations outside the Judaic faith:
> ...


Even Christians teach the serpent=false prophet.  It's common knowledge.
AS iS Adam meaning man in Hebrew and bride being church. Rome was called Kittim and Sea and army ships because during revolt they didn't want to be suspected of who was being discussed like your kids use slang to hide what they do from you parents.
I guess when your kids call your music bad they literally mean bad and not wicked good.  Learn what you are reading before you attempt to claim knowledge of it.
Same with your news, notice the subtle abuses of tenses and trick wording to deceive you to their own narrative and control.  Notice the demonization of the opponent, just as the NT demonized King Herod, the Pharisee and Temple Priests.
We learn from history, least we repeat the abuses by ignoring what it reveals through resemblances.


----------



## Marianne (Jul 16, 2017)

HaShev said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > WHY WOULD THE DNC SET UP TRUMP'S CAMPAIGN AND NOT USE IT BEFORE THE ELECTION AND INSTEAD WAIT UNTIL JULY THE FOLLOWING YEAR?  IT MAKES NO FUCKING SENSE.  THEY WOULD HAVE RELEASED THE INFO BEFORE THE ELECTION TO HELP CLINTON WIN.
> ...


Now they are whining and calling foul hoping to distract away from the Trump agenda so nothing gets done. If nothing gets done they are hoping that it will influence the next election, especially if they can find an impeachable offense against Trump. It's all bull shit. The most disturbing thing is there are RINO"s helping with this shit. Face it, most of the politicians in Washington DC are only there to line their own pockets so Tump must be disrupting that cash flow. Same as it's always been; follow the money.


----------



## Lewdog (Jul 16, 2017)

Marianne said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...




There is no crying foul.  Please list the last President impeached and removed from office.

Now if it was a set up that the DNC did so much hard work to set up... they sure as fuck aren't going to NOT use it before the election and help guarantee Clinton gets elected.

Releasing the info NINE MONTHS after the election isn't going to do jack shit.  The odds of an actual impeachment is about 0.00001% and even the idiots in the DNC know that.

You make sure Trump NEVER BECOMES PRESIDENT IN THE FIRST PLACE!


----------



## HaShev (Jul 16, 2017)

Marianne said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Bingo, anyone established career politician (i.e. deep state)fears outsiders coming in showing anyone can do better and clean up their failed work.  They are making everyone watching this dread ever running for office, especially qualified sucessful businessmen who don't need such hasstle they see taking place.  Making them think twice before entering their hat into any political race.
I use the analogy of the
 Eddie Murphy movie where the Senators are scared when a non politician gets elected & outs their schemes and threatens their swamp & their special interest favors.


----------



## Marianne (Jul 16, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...



If memory serves none. That doesn't mean they won't try and that doesn't mean it won't have an adverse effect on the next election. 

Nigga please. The DNC was caught red handed with their hands in the cookie jar trying to rig the election. Ask Bernie all about that.  

The reason they didn't " make sure Trump NEVER BECOMES PRESIDENT IN THE FIRST PLACE!" has already been given, they never thought for one minute they'd lose. It's not like they didn't try. They threw so much money and BS at Trump they thought he had no chance of winning. George Soro's must be pissed. lol


----------



## Lewdog (Jul 16, 2017)

Marianne said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...




Wrong, that is the LAMEST fucking excuse ever.  IF it was a set up they sure as fuck would have used it.  You don't take ANY chances whatsoever.

You people in these arguments crack me up.  Every year there is a guy who breaks away for a touchdown and he doesn't think he is going to get caught and drops the ball on the one yard line like a fucking idiot.  That's just a game...this is real life and these people will use any and every piece of dirt they have on each other to win, not stick it in their pocket for when it no longer matters.

Could you imagine how big on a deal this would have made in OCTOBER???  At the height of the Russian interference?


----------



## Marianne (Jul 16, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Well explain to me something then. If Obama was in office in October as the President of the United States with the FBI and CIA at his disposal and all the liberal accusations over Russia are true. Who dropped the ball?


----------



## Lewdog (Jul 16, 2017)

Marianne said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...




Do you have any iota of an idea how long it takes to do a well worked government investigation?  It doesn't happen over a few months... and Obama made sure to order his people to preserve the evidence.. for like what Mueller is doing now.  

What did you expect Obama to do at the time?  Cancel the election?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 16, 2017)

HaShev said:


> Even Christians teach the serpent=false prophet. It's common knowledge.



No, it's a rationalization after later generations "invented" Satan.  Satan is barely mentioned in the early Old Testament. He is mentioned a lot in later writings when they try to separate God from evil.  

The OT God is like most Bronze Age Dieties, he doesn't really care about humanity, he's just every force of nature they didn't understand.


----------



## HaShev (Jul 16, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > Even Christians teach the serpent=false prophet. It's common knowledge.
> ...


You'll have to search my response to this mistake in comprehending what is being taught in Judaism about an Essence not a figure or form as finite source or description  of creation, cause it's not appropriate here in political forum.

I do want to bring up that I finally got to see the actual email Goldstone sent 
Don Jr and it's no way near the rewrite and reinvented narrative the NY Times, MSM, and Politicians, and TV analysis
 have used.  You should be outraged how you are being used and insulted to further the propaganda and agenda.
Look at the actual email then search google and every single liberal tabloid has different accounts of what it says and then notice only these liberal papers turn up in search engines even when you request a search for the original email.
In reading the email remember:
the information she claims to have is supposed to be about Hillary getting help from the Russian gov't, yet no MSM news cast or paper mention that fact, they instead mention it's info on her he'd be getting ftom Russian gov't.
Notice how a twist of words changes the narrative and focus?
You should be p'o'd that you are being played.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jul 16, 2017)

2aguy said:


> The list of democrats tied to the Russian lawyer are now being revealed....the democrats push this line of crap at their own peril....
> 
> Russian Lawyer Who Met with Donald Trump Jr. Worked With Democrats For Years
> 
> ...



What a bullshit piece by Breitbart. First off, it says that a Democrat Congressman was a lobbyist for Ms. V. How does a Congressman become a lobbyist for a lobbyist. That makes no sense. 

Then it says that she worked with a guy from GPS on a case "for years". She came to the US in late 2015 to represent her Russian client in a money laundering trial, so how could she have worked with GPS "for years" when she's been in the US for less than 2 years?

I also notice how Breitbart completely ignores the fact that Jeff Sessions settled the money laundering case for less than 3 cents on the $1, or that her client laundered money by investing it inexpensive New York real estate. 

Oh and her seat behind the Russian Ambassador at that Senate hearing, which Breitbart says "may have been arranged by Republicans", was arranged by Trump's Florida campaign manager. 

No overt lies in the Breitbart piece, beyond the working for GPS for years, but lots of important facts either omitted outright, or quickly passed over.


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 16, 2017)

2aguy said:


> The list of democrats tied to the Russian lawyer are now being revealed....the democrats push this line of crap at their own peril....
> 
> Russian Lawyer Who Met with Donald Trump Jr. Worked With Democrats For Years
> 
> ...




As I understand it now, originally when Natalia Veselnitskaya tried to enter the country, she was denied, expired visa, then a few months later, with a still expired visa, Loretta Lynch made a special exception and let her in-----  TO ACT AS THE DEFENDING ATTORNEY IN A CASE THE DOJ WAS PROSECUTING!  That begs the question:  What, don't we have any attorneys here to do the job?  Why was she let in?  Then amazingly, she turns up again as the attorney that Junior's talent friend contacted to meet him with to supposedly give him dirt on Hillary, who then turned out to not have anything at all.

*AN ACT OF TREASON, MR. KAINE*?  You have to be at war with another country in order to commit treason on their behalf!  We're not at war with Russia.  And you wanted to be our Vice President?

*COLLUSION WITH THE RUSSIANS?*  Nonsense.  Read your laws since obviously no one in the DNC does.  There is no such thing as a collusion statute, except in Anti-Trust laws.  Were any anti-trust laws broken here???  Collusion isn't a crime anyway.  Everybody uses information.  The crime would be to hack, and no hacking was involved.  No information was even exchanged!  The meeting was set up as a total waste of time and for the bad optics it presented as an opportunity to create yet more baseless accusations.

*VIOLATION OF CAMPAIGN ELECTION LAWS?  *Which ones?  You have to donate money.  Aside from the fact that Natalia had no information to offer, personal services is not a donation;  foreign nationals can provide personal services, they do it all of the time.  Everyone in Washington would be guilty if that were true.


----------



## Marianne (Jul 16, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


No but as you said if they'd known about anything fishy they'd have used it and they didn't. That must mean that they were clueless or there was nothing to see. Don't tell me that the DNC wasn't watching the Trump camp's every move before the election, of course they were. The Russia non incident is just the left putting obstacles in the way of the Trump agenda rather than doing what's right for the people they care so little about and doing productive legislature. The Leftards are whining because their efforts to throw money at the problem didn't work this time. Being whiney bitches won't work either because the people are tired of this shit. The only thing the left is doing now is ensuring that the right wins the next election. Thanks and keep it up.


----------



## Lewdog (Jul 16, 2017)

Marianne said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...



What do you mean nothing fishy?  If it was a set up like you numbnuts keep implying, they had him dead to rights when he set up the meeting after being told the Russian government wanted to help his dad win...


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 16, 2017)

HaShev said:


> I do want to bring up that I finally got to see the actual email Goldstone sent
> Don Jr and it's no way near the rewrite and reinvented narrative the NY Times, MSM, and Politicians, and TV analysis
> have used. You should be outraged how you are being used and insulted to further the propaganda and agenda.
> Look at the actual email then search google and every single liberal tabloid has different accounts of what it says and then notice only these liberal papers turn up in search engines even when you request a search for the original email.
> ...



Naw, it doesn't matter because they didn't actually have any information. 

Trump was looking for dirt on Hillary, and he was willing to get it from the Russians.  

That's treason, buddy.


----------



## HaShev (Jul 16, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > I do want to bring up that I finally got to see the actual email Goldstone sent
> ...


Even the Dems admit it's not treason, please read the definition, we are not at war with Russia.
Once again, it's not Russian dirt on Hillary it was supposed to be "info on Russia" interfering the election "by helping Hillary", the exact thing you dems claim to want to know about yet suddenly ignore when it's other countries like Ukraine or Mexico.  -oops. 

Notice you say the fake news doesn't matter, yet you are parroting what they tell you that leaves out the important stuff.
That makes you look foolish and do the propaganda for them like puppets on their string.  Remember, they said they control what you think and we know they control what you view and how you perceive it through their wording and narrative.
If you like being a controlled robot then fine, but if you don't there's CSpan, PBS news, and research online to get perspectives from outside the robot manufacturing lab.


----------



## deanrd (Jul 16, 2017)

It's all because of Obama, Hillary, the Ukraine or the media.
yea
yea
yea


----------



## busybee01 (Jul 16, 2017)

Silent Warrior said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> > Silent Warrior said:
> ...



You are wrong. At the very best, it is sleazy behavior. Conspiring with a foreign agent to influence our elections is sleazy. Whether a crime was committed remains to be seen. If no law was broken, it is only because no one ever imagined that a American citizen would conspire with a foreign country to interfere in our elections. It shows the need for new laws. If a crime was committed then Jr should be charged. He went there with the intent to collude. The fact that it didn't turn out as he expected does not shield him from legal liability.

The primaries were not rigged. Not one person was denied the right to vote as long as they met the legal requirements. The rules were the same as they were in 2008 when Obama defeated Clinton. What the DNC did was admit that they supported Clinton a they did in 2008. That did not save Clinton.


----------



## busybee01 (Jul 16, 2017)

Marianne said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...



Name 1 thing that the DNC did that prevented a Democrat from voting. Bernie Sanders is a liar if he tries to make that claim.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 17, 2017)

HaShev said:


> Even the Dems admit it's not treason, please read the definition, we are not at war with Russia.
> Once again, it's not Russian dirt on Hillary it was supposed to be "info on Russia" interfering the election "by helping Hillary", the exact thing you dems claim to want to know about yet suddenly ignore when it's other countries like Ukraine or Mexico. -oops.



Guy, you need to stop obsessing over Hillary, okay. I realize that you've been doing this for 25 years now, and you've pretty much just fucked the country with your obsession, but that's not the topic here. 

The topic here is, did Trump and his team collude with the Russians.  You guys have gone from "No, never, never, never!" to , "Well, maybe, but that isn't a crime and eeek, Hillary."


----------



## HaShev (Jul 17, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > Even the Dems admit it's not treason, please read the definition, we are not at war with Russia.
> ...


In my best Reagan voice: "Well there you go again", using plural tense Russians to make the narrative about a gov't or country instead of "a" Russian lobbyist.

So you don't care if Hillary and Bill's greed inadvertantly caused 911, Afghan war, Iraq war, Isis, and maybe Syria crisis?
Through the emails which you also don't care about we positively know the Saudis gave the Clinton's money for favors.
Your party doesn't care to know what those favors were.  Well then tell us caring person, why exactly did Bill Clinton let
 Bin Laden slip away scott free when we (he) had him under grasp & targeted in 1998?  Even Bill himself said he could have removed him or caotured him and regreted it.  He said this at a speach in Australia on
9/10 our time zone but you forget Australia is ahead of our time.  So did he think 911 already occured and felt guilty and compelled to mention his regret or was it a coincidence but his speach triggered the event?  Or neither but his greed and favor to Saudis was to let Bin Laden go which he regreted even before he knew the traggic outcome?  Why regret something before the guy became a regret?
How would a normal  compassionate feeling human being say the trigger of events don't matter and mean nothing?
That makes you a sick individual.


----------



## Marianne (Jul 17, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


I'm talking about the whole thing not just Trump Jr. BTW if you think Hillary wouldn't have taken that bait had the Russian's approached her about dirt on Trump  you're out of your mind, of course she would have. Again Obama was in charge and didn't find anything funny going on so according to the liberal Messiah there's nothing to see here AKA the Dimocraps are grasping at Russian straws trying to mislead the public because they are a bunch of butt hurt babies. Now do they think they can get back to doing what the public hired them for and do some actual work? Only one I see working up there, Democrat or republican, is Trump. Time for these Idiots to tackle a workable healthcare bill. I have the perfect solution. I think everybody in the USA should have the exact same heath coverage Congress has. Problem solved.


----------



## Lewdog (Jul 17, 2017)

Marianne said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...




I have no idea if Hillary would have, and quite honestly not a single person on this planet knows that answer definitely.  And guess what?  If the roles were reversed in this situation I'd be calling for her head.

The fact you Trumpbots come up with these EXTREMELY crazy conspiracy theories yet ignore evidence about Trump's team and ties to the Russians that are RIGHT IN FRONT OF YOUR FACE... tells me you are either brain dead, brainwashed by your partisanship, or you are such a deep denial you can't use any sense of logic or reasoning.


----------



## Marianne (Jul 17, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Wow you really did drink the liberal Koolaid if you think there's a possibility that she wouldn't have. Any politican would have.

Oh as crazy as you Dimbots coming up with non existent Russian crap that had no bearing on the election? If every charge the Dims have put forward was true where are the criminal charges? There aren't any because nothing criminal was done. last time I heard* having "ties" to Russians isn't Illegal.*  Lots of business men have business in Russia. Hell Trump wasn't even a political so what state secrets did he give the Russian's? None because he knew none. I'll bet old Hillary has ties to Russia though and she does know state secrets.

 No Crime has been committed which is why Trump hasn't been charged. It's all sour grapes on the part of the Democrats who are trying to sabotage the Trump Presidency hoping it will influence the next election. Guess what,it will. People are so fed up with this crap and nothing getting done the Democrats are handing the next election to the republicans on a silver platter. The 2020 dems be painted as obstructionist and ineffectual. Thanks for making Trump 2020 a victory. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Lewdog (Jul 17, 2017)

Marianne said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...



I can't say if she would have or not.  NOT A SINGLE PERSON ON THIS FORUM CAN SAY THAT.

I can say with 100% accuracy that Trump Jr. set up and went to the meeting.  Step deflecting.


----------



## Marianne (Jul 17, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



She's a crooked as the come so yes she would have. Anybody that would rig the DNC most certainly would.

I'm not denying Trump Jr. He admitted to it. I'm saying it's not a crime. Digging up dirt is an age old practice of all people running for office in the USA, where do you think all the mud slinging comes from? Russia says they got something on Hillary, Trump Jr. investigates, it gets used against Hillary if it exists. If it doesn't, no harm no foul. If you think it hasn't happened before think again. It's not "Russian influence" if Hillary actually did do something wrong to find because, like her deleted E-mails, it never should have happened. In the end she's the one responsible for having committed whatever she's being accused of. Now what came of Trump Jr's Russian visit?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 17, 2017)

HaShev said:


> So you don't care if Hillary and Bill's greed inadvertantly caused 911, Afghan war, Iraq war, Isis, and maybe Syria crisis?



Nope, I'd probably think that someone who said something so silly should be laughed at.  

What caused 9/11 is 70 years of the US Sticking it's dick in the Hornet's Nest of the Middle East... starting with the recognition of the Zionist Entity.  You can't keep jumping into other people's fights and then whine about getting punched in the nose. 



HaShev said:


> Bin Laden slip away scott free when we (he) had him under grasp & targeted in 1998? Even Bill himself said he could have removed him or caotured him and regreted it. He said this at a speach in Australia on
> 9/10 our time zone but you forget Australia is ahead of our time. So did he think 911 already occured and felt guilty and compelled to mention his regret or was it a coincidence but his speach triggered the event?



Okay, now you are going into weirdo conspiracy theories, and frankly, I don't have time for that shit. Take your fucking medications.


----------



## HaShev (Jul 17, 2017)

Marianne said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne said:
> ...


It's also important the full context of what the attorney claimed the info was to be about that tied in with Clinton's other connection to Russia which makes it our duty to find out (criminal acts) then just dirt on an opponent.  You don't hear about what that info was to be about by MSM, because it's reverse of how they are deflecting the meeting from being about Clinton's ties to Russian Gov't getting help from Russia to being about Trumps son getting gov't info to help his father.
See how they twist it?  
I wonder if she played the reverse game to get her lobbyist foot in Dems doors and that's where this Russian conspiracy nonsense stems from.  Now that would be funny and eggs on their faces, but who should we give the bill to in the end and how do you price valuable lost gov't time.


----------



## HaShev (Jul 17, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > So you don't care if Hillary and Bill's greed inadvertantly caused 911, Afghan war, Iraq war, Isis, and maybe Syria crisis?
> ...



I see, you can't read, As I said INADVERTANTLY  CAUSED, and YOU refuse to have civil discussions.  Trolling forums are at the bottom of the forum.  THE 4000 PLUS NY VICTIMS THANK YOU FOR YOUR CONCERN.
The hundreds of thousands over seas in many countries thank you for your concern.
The Millions displaced thank you.
Party of tolerance and concern for 
(Polar bears )  but humans, not so much.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 18, 2017)

HaShev said:


> I see, you can't read, As I said INADVERTANTLY CAUSED, and YOU refuse to have civil discussions. Trolling forums are at the bottom of the forum. THE 4000 PLUS NY VICTIMS THANK YOU FOR YOUR CONCERN.
> The hundreds of thousands over seas in many countries thank you for your concern.
> The Millions displaced thank you.
> Party of tolerance and concern for
> (Polar bears ) but humans, not so much.



I refuse to feed nuts.  

Here's the thing. there's nothing inadvertant about this war.  Bin Laden was very clear why he attacked us. We support Israel. We support the Saudi Regime. We waged war on Iraq.  That was our policy long before the Clintons got there.


----------



## HaShev (Jul 18, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > I see, you can't read, As I said INADVERTANTLY CAUSED, and YOU refuse to have civil discussions. Trolling forums are at the bottom of the forum. THE 4000 PLUS NY VICTIMS THANK YOU FOR YOUR CONCERN.
> ...


I know about our poor choices and cause and affect, I have discussed this before myself.
And there you go ad hominem response again, showing why you aren't
 the party of tolerance, how you guys support criminals and terrorist yourselves over patriotism, and country's well being.  How you can't ever admit anything (learned from the best at denying everything you do).
You can't go around responding to issues raised by calling people stupid and nuts, your demonization of those you can't refute content or disagree with proves the point about needing to demonize your opponent, because you have no substance in which to 
win your argument.  Clinton lost for this very reason, her poor choices and acts and what those caused has made her only hope to be through throwing her apponent under the bus she has already shown she can't drive.
You have shown you can't win an argument so you too resort to ad hominem tactics.
She offered no solutions, you offer no refutation or solutions.  She deflects, so you deflect.  She admits nothing and denies everything so you do the same.
You mimick your candidate because it's not about the susbstance, it's about affiliation pride.  You have become party first and country last, that's how you can say who cares about 911, and Afghan, Iraq war, and Isis.  You could care less because you are not a NYer and have the same attitude Ted Cruz had about NY, because it's not your gang (affiliation).  Afghan and Iraq doesn't matter because it's not your affiliation.
Affiliation pride makes your party heartless.
Enough to attack disabled people after claiming your opponent did that(deflecting).
Enough to attack national heroes (after claiming your opponent did that=deflecting).
Enough to resort to hate and violent acts including borderline terrorist threats and acts.  Your the party that beats up people with Red hats, snd support gangs who beat up people with red or blue bandannas.
The party that beats up disabled people and posts them online. The
 party of lawlessness and disrespect for law enforcenent.  The party of online paid 
trolling that deflects and blames others as trolling.  Party of Xenophobes.
Party of sore losers who claimed this is how their opponent would behave like.
Yet you are not losers if you choose to participate in the country becoming better and healed instead of obstructing and preventing it from moving forward just for sake of power, affiliation pride placing your party above the people & country.
=Losers by choice when nobody has to be a loser in a country that works together.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 19, 2017)

HaShev said:


> I know about our poor choices and cause and affect, I have discussed this before myself.
> And there you go ad hominem response again, showing why you aren't
> the party of tolerance, how you guys support criminals and terrorist yourselves over patriotism, and country's well being. How you can't ever admit anything (learned from the best at denying everything you do).



No, guy, I don't think that the well being of the oil companies and the Jews is the well-being of America. If we took the money we spent propping up Exxon and Israel and spent it on alternative energy, we'd be a lot better off.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 19, 2017)

HaShev said:


> You can't go around responding to issues raised by calling people stupid and nuts, your demonization of those you can't refute content or disagree with proves the point about needing to demonize your opponent, because you have no substance in which to
> win your argument.



absolutely I can.  you are a nut. Deal with it. Get help.


----------



## Faun (Jul 19, 2017)

HaShev said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...


Debunked by the Republican-led 9.11 commission...

_
In late 1995,when Bin Ladin was still in Sudan, the State Department and the CIA learned that Sudanese officials were discussing with the Saudi government the possibility of expelling Bin Ladin. U.S.Ambassador Timothy Carney encouraged the Sudanese to pursue this course. The Saudis, however, did not want Bin Ladin, giving as their reason their revocation of his citizenship.

Sudan’s minister of defense, Fatih Erwa, has claimed that Sudan offered to hand Bin Ladin over to the United States. *The Commission has found no credible evidence that this was so.* Ambassador Carney had instructions only to push the Sudanese to expel Bin Ladin. Ambassador Carney had no legal basis to ask for more from the Sudanese since, at the time, there was no indictment outstanding.

9/11 Commission Report, chapter 4, pg 109-110

http://www.9-11commission.gov/report/911Report.pdf_​


----------



## HaShev (Jul 19, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > I know about our poor choices and cause and affect, I have discussed this before myself.
> ...


You mean losing all that money to the failed solar companies like Obama did?  Brilliant.

Remember you are the one who INADVERTANTLY called your own party conspiracy nuts by saying:
"weirdo conspiracy theories"
in regard to what Bill Clinton himself admitted, and I reviewed all the possible reasons for his action that caused all that carnage in the end, yet your party views subjectively one possibility=a conspiracy.
The fact you don't know the difference between reasoning by looking at all possibilities and that of jumping the gun on one view is quite disturbing.  You should know the difference between honest review and subjective placed biased proud
opinions.
I guess you think Chelsea is a nut case conspiracy seeker, because she hired a private investigator on her own parents.
Now according to Dems, enough smoke means you need to investigate if there is a fire, unless YOU WANT TO ADMIT that
you're the party of tin foil hat conspiracy enthusiasts.



Fact this whole conspiracy rant from the left claims it's to find out and prevent countries from manipulating our elections, however if that was true you'd be equally outraged and investigating the Ukraine and Mexico interference.=caught lying about motive and unbias.


----------



## HaShev (Jul 19, 2017)

Faun said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



My point with Joe is Bill Clinton's 1998 incident where he mysteriously let Bin Laden slip away, something he himself admitted regretting ironically a day before 911.
Fact: we now know Clinton foundation took money for favors from the Saudis, I even showed a pic of one such open hand off money envelope.  My point to Joe is his lack of concern to what those favors were especially if letting Bin Laden go was one of those favors that is the doosey of all crimes committed in the name of greed and power.


----------



## Faun (Jul 19, 2017)

HaShev said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...


Not only do you not possess any evidence whatsoever that the Saudis paid Clinton money to let OBL go; even suggesting such nonsense requires you to ignore the reality that the Saudis were not friends of OBL. They earlier revoked his citizenship and later, wouldn't allow him to return.


----------



## CMike (Jul 19, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> WHY WOULD THE DNC SET UP TRUMP'S CAMPAIGN AND NOT USE IT BEFORE THE ELECTION AND INSTEAD WAIT UNTIL JULY THE FOLLOWING YEAR?  IT MAKES NO FUCKING SENSE.  THEY WOULD HAVE RELEASED THE INFO BEFORE THE ELECTION TO HELP CLINTON WIN.
> 
> GIVE IT UP... IT WAS NOT SOME KIND OF TRICKY SET UP!


Because they were probably afraid that all their links to the Russian lawyer would be revealed.

However, who knows how criminals think?


----------



## CMike (Jul 19, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Silent Warrior said:
> 
> 
> > It could be a set up by the DNC. After rigging the primary it sounds like something they might do. Why didn't it come out before the election? Because the DNC realized Trump Jr. had done nothing wrong. Even if he intended to use info from the Kremlin, since none existed he did nothing illegal. You can't be arrested for intending to rob a bank if you never do. After the election they needed to throw fuel on the sputtering collusion fire and knew their mindless snowflake minions would swallow it up.
> ...


Never any smoke either. They falsely write that it's there.


----------



## CMike (Jul 19, 2017)

Old Rocks said:


> So now we have a former Russian intelligence agent also at that meeting. But you 'Conservative' assholes are still defending the little treasonous cocksuck. There is absolutely nothing the Trump family will not do to further their power and finances. And that, obviously, includes treason.


The one owned by the Obama Administration.


----------



## HaShev (Jul 19, 2017)

Faun said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You obviously do not take precise wording into account (as in you have not read me correctly[perhaps you were rushed?]), which is why I'm guessing you are one of the people easily swayed by fake news lack of proper tenses and wording to reshape how you view the news.   To answer your post anyway;
1)Using Dem standards there's enough smoke to require investigation otherwise admit there is no evidence of collusion says the 3 intelligence agencies and over a year investigation.
2) it's serious enough to mandate investigating further.  You and assuming your  fellow party posters are sgowing zero concern which is disturbing.
3)There is evidence in Hillary's emails and picture evidence of pay to play favors given the Saudis, all I did was ask did that include letting OBL slip away?  And since she destroyed evidence how can you conclude there is/was no evidence of the favors?
You say no, without evidence (using your own standard) but never explain 
      1-why he let him slup away in 1998
       2-why did his concious feel guilty to confess to an Australian audience a day before 911?
       3-what were all theworthys and are some of them just as cringe worthy.

INSTEAD OF ADDRESSING THESE issues, people would rather ad hominem smokescreen 
reply and avoid honest discussion, even as far as avoiding what Bill Clinton himself admited in COULD HAVE Captured or kill ObL  in 1998.  PLUS you guys keep making excuses and have an unusual disturbing acceptance of criminal greed.


----------



## Faun (Jul 19, 2017)

HaShev said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...


What you describe as letting him "slup away in 1998," is in reality, Clinton choosing between killing OBL along with hundreds of innocent civilians plus political leaders versus not killing OBL that day. We can argue over which would have been the right thing to do, but he offered that explanation and it was his choice to make. And given Clinton fired missiles at OBL just a few months earlier and doing so didn't kill OBL, choosing not to repeat that is a reasonable position. And again, you possess zero evidence he did so because the Saudis (who were no friends of OBL) paid him. For you to suggest he might have is nothing but your over-active imagination hard at work.

As far as him discussing that the day before 9.11, there is nothing to explain. Him saying what he did and Al-Qaeda attacking us the next day are unrelated.


----------



## HaShev (Jul 19, 2017)

Faun said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



And who created the figures to number of innocents at risk when we had precision bombs, are they the same wild eye propaganda figures they use for healthcare casualties *L*
SERIOUSLY, YOU TRUST THAT EXCUSE which inflates casualties to save face? 
 This is the king of lying Bill Clinton you are talking about,  spin doctor supreme you are trusting.  ONCE AGAIN, even he admitted the bad decision and choice before 911, before Afghan, Iraq wars before Isis, & before Syria unrest.  Imagine now knowing the trade off.
-oops.=argument failed and is still smokescreening the millions of dollars question:  "what favors were performed or what was overlooked for the Saudis "donations"?
Stop avoiding the question and admit it's being swept under the rug in embarassment and protection of a former sitting teflon president.


----------



## Faun (Jul 19, 2017)

HaShev said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...


^^^ Mindless drivel.

If collateral damage was not a factor, as you suggest, Clinton would have not mentioned the incident at all. He was under no obligation to do so and offered it freely. And like your hollow suggestion that he could have been paid by enemies of OBL to let OBL go free, you again have no evidence to confirm your empty claims.

And why on Earth would anyone entertain your _Clinton is the devil_ masturbation? Had you had any actual evidence, I'd be more than happy to engage it. I'm not about to waste bandwidth to fuel your delusions.


----------



## HaShev (Jul 19, 2017)

Faun said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You do realize OBL threatened the US and is the reason why Bill surrounded him in the first place.  Once again you used
ad hominem arguments and refused to answer the  IMPORTANT QUESTIONS and admit you're wrong.
WHAT WE DO KNOW FROM THIS IS:
Bill's choices=a mess
Hillary's decisions= a mess
Obama decisions (gov't run health care, Syria pulling out of Iraq and announcing everything, kicking the proverbial can down the road)=complete mess.
The Democrat House and Senate voting Nay uniformally in obstruction to things the People of the Country need, benefit from and want= anti democracy by being affiliate first country last=epic failures in leadership.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 20, 2017)

HaShev said:


> Remember you are the one who INADVERTANTLY called your own party conspiracy nuts by saying:
> "weirdo conspiracy theories"
> in regard to what Bill Clinton himself admitted



Dude, I'm not wasting time on your crazy.. next argument



HaShev said:


> Fact this whole conspiracy rant from the left claims it's to find out and prevent countries from manipulating our elections, however if that was true you'd be equally outraged and investigating the Ukraine and Mexico interference.=caught lying about motive and unbias.



Again, Mexico and the Ukraine don't have thousands of nukes pointed at us. Russia does.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Jul 20, 2017)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


  They don't teach about the Electoral College anymore so they can say this bogus, unofficial popular vote should be how the President is elected.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 20, 2017)

AvgGuyIA said:


> They don't teach about the Electoral College anymore so they can say this bogus, unofficial popular vote should be how the President is elected.



actually, most people would consider the EC pretty ridiculous if they spent time thinking about it, but the subject usually doesn't come up because usually, it confirms what the people wanted.  

We have a president most of us didn't want. It's becoming clear why most of us didn't want him.


----------



## FJO (Jul 20, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Nope. The national election determines the will of the States via the Electoral College. This was common elementary knowledge when I was in school.
> ...



That "18th century anachronism" is the law of the land whether you like it or not. It has withstood the test of time of 240 years. If you don't like it, elect enough soul mate law makers to change it or live with it and shut up.

Why do Democrat always bitch about the legitimate election of a Republican president??

BTW, the authors of that "16th century anachronism" gave you and the socialist/liberal press the freedom to mouth off mindlessly about those you hate because they are better than you.

Your ilk has no idea how to be tolerant and patient. You and your ilk gave no honeymoon this president, usually given to all previous presidents, In fact the vicious attacks started the moment he announced his intention to run for president, You and your ilk in the press demand immediate results from this president to keep his campaign promises, while you gave an eight year pass to Obama about closing Gitmo.

No surprise about approval ratings. This president is being opposed and attacked by by vindictive personal grudges like John McCain. Sabotaged by RINO's like Paul Ryan and ancient fossil Mitch McConnell. Derided by most nobodies in the press and entertainment industry. 

Is any wonder his approval ratings are low, in the face of such irrational and unreasonable opposition?   

When so many oppose you, you must be doing something right.


----------



## FJO (Jul 20, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


>



Your best post, ever.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 20, 2017)

FJO said:


> That "18th century anachronism" is the law of the land whether you like it or not. It has withstood the test of time of 240 years. If you don't like it, elect enough soul mate law makers to change it or live with it and shut up.



Guy, just because your fucked up system exists doesn't make it good. 

When the EC has overridden the will of the people, it has ALWAYS been a disaster - Bush, Trump, Hayes.... 

The people get these things right.  

Trump is clearly showing himself unfit for office. Every day.  

And you guys keep pretending something hasn't gone horribly wrong.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 20, 2017)

FJO said:


> Why do Democrat always bitch about the legitimate election of a Republican president??



Because when the other guy gets more votes, it's not legitimate.  



FJO said:


> BTW, the authors of that "16th century anachronism" gave you and the socialist/liberal press the freedom to mouth off mindlessly about those you hate because they are better than you.



wouldn't know, haven't met anyone who is better than me.  



FJO said:


> Your ilk has no idea how to be tolerant and patient. You and your ilk gave no honeymoon this president, usually given to all previous presidents, In fact the vicious attacks started the moment he announced his intention to run for president, You and your ilk in the press demand immediate results from this president to keep his campaign promises, while you gave an eight year pass to Obama about closing Gitmo.



Here's the difference. Obama actually got things done. Trump has accomplished pretty much nothing. 



FJO said:


> No surprise about approval ratings. This president is being opposed and attacked by by vindictive personal grudges like John McCain. Sabotaged by RINO's like Paul Ryan and ancient fossil Mitch McConnell. Derided by most nobodies in the press and entertainment industry.
> 
> Is any wonder his approval ratings are low, in the face of such irrational and unreasonable opposition?



No, it isn't a wonder when a petulent man-child who the people didn't want screws up everything.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 20, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > They don't teach about the Electoral College anymore so they can say this bogus, unofficial popular vote should be how the President is elected.
> ...


/----/ I've spent time thinking about the EC and it is brilliant. It protects the "fly over country" you Progs hate so much from the over reach of the Elites on the East and West coast.
Now you "think about this" : "The reason that the Constitution calls for this extra layer (meaning the Electoral College) , rather than just providing for the direct election of the president, is that most of the nation’s founders were actually rather afraid of democracy. James Madison worried about what he called “factions,” which he defined as groups of citizens who have a common interest in some proposal that would either violate the rights of other citizens or would harm the nation as a whole. Madison’s fear – which Alexis de Tocqueville later dubbed “the tyranny of the majority” – was that a faction could grow to encompass more than 50 percent of the population, at which point it could“sacrifice to its ruling passion or interest both the public good and the rights of other citizens.” Madison has a solution for tyranny of the majority: “A republic, by which I mean a government in which the scheme of representation takes place, opens a different prospect, and promises the cure for which we are seeking.” 
The Reason for the Electoral College - FactCheck.org


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 20, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> > That "18th century anachronism" is the law of the land whether you like it or not. It has withstood the test of time of 240 years. If you don't like it, elect enough soul mate law makers to change it or live with it and shut up.
> ...


/----/ When you say "your fucked up system"  does that mean you're not American? What country are you from?


----------



## FJO (Jul 20, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> > Why do Democrat always bitch about the legitimate election of a Republican president??
> ...



The electoral college gave


JoeB131 said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> > That "18th century anachronism" is the law of the land whether you like it or not. It has withstood the test of time of 240 years. If you don't like it, elect enough soul mate law makers to change it or live with it and shut up.
> ...



Did you voice the same concerns when the Electoral Collegegave the presidency to Bill Clinton, TWICE, with less than 50%+1??


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 20, 2017)

FJO said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > FJO said:
> ...


/----/ Of course not. Then the Libtards celebrate our Electoral College.


----------



## FJO (Jul 20, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> > That "18th century anachronism" is the law of the land whether you like it or not. It has withstood the test of time of 240 years. If you don't like it, elect enough soul mate law makers to change it or live with it and shut up.
> ...



It is NOT my fucked up system. I am strictly and outsider here, admiring and envying the system authored by some of the wisest people in history, and wondering why more nations don't follow the time proven example set? Also wondering why people like you who claim to be Americans be so hate filled about your own country.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 20, 2017)

FJO said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > FJO said:
> ...


/----/ You sound very confused. Is it a "fucked up system" or one worth  "admiring and envying the system authored by some of the wisest people in history" And please provide any comment I have made that indicates I don't love my country. Just one will do.


----------



## FJO (Jul 20, 2017)

Cellblock2429 said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Back track a bit and you will see that I responded to JoeB131, not you.

Your apology is accepted.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 20, 2017)

FJO said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > FJO said:
> ...


/----/ Your acceptance of my yet declared apology is duly noted. The old Yahoo Finance message board was less complicated that USMB and it was easier to see who was talking to whom. Now you have permission to accept my apology.


----------



## FJO (Jul 20, 2017)

Cellblock2429 said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



Has Hell frozen over, yet??


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jul 20, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > They don't teach about the Electoral College anymore so they can say this bogus, unofficial popular vote should be how the President is elected.
> ...



Most people are fucking idiots thanks to you people, your media and a half century of ignorance of the public education system.  I find it to be an expression of genius, and I am hardly alone in that assessment.



JoeB131 said:


> but the subject usually doesn't come up because usually, it confirms what the people wanted.



It doesn't come up because the US Constitution is no longer taught in American schools.  That's why so many of you people were surprised by it.



JoeB131 said:


> We have a president most of us didn't want. It's becoming clear why most of us didn't want him.



Tough shit.  He's the president.  If you don't like the game, find enough supporters to change the rules.  Until then, sit on a spindle.


----------



## FJO (Jul 20, 2017)

Cellblock2429 said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



Has Hell Frozen over yet??


----------



## Faun (Jul 20, 2017)

HaShev said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...


Those are not "important questions." Sans evidence, they're hallucinations.


----------



## Faun (Jul 20, 2017)

FJO said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


Of course his ratings are low. He hasn't passed any significant legislation.


----------



## Faun (Jul 20, 2017)

FJO said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > FJO said:
> ...


The difference being, of course, unlike Trump, Bill Clinton got the most votes of any candidate running and did not receive a majority of the popular vote because it was a three-way race.


----------



## FJO (Jul 20, 2017)

Faun said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



True, but nevertheless Clinton did not get majority either time, and therein lies the wisdom of the Electoral College. 

In a confederation like the United States  it is the majority of states, rather than the majority of the total population decides the winner.

SO:

Trump 30.
Clinton 20. 

Live with it.


----------



## Faun (Jul 20, 2017)

FJO said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > FJO said:
> ...


States don't get 1 vote each; and for good reason.


----------



## FJO (Jul 20, 2017)

Faun said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



They do and they did:

Trump 30
Clinton 20. 

Live with it.


----------



## HaShev (Jul 20, 2017)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > AvgGuyIA said:
> ...



Water's World On the Street College People Question Segment validates what you said.
The many tv shows on dumb things people do only helps present your point.
Injection of Neurons can not come too soon.


----------



## HaShev (Jul 20, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > Remember you are the one who INADVERTANTLY called your own party conspiracy nuts by saying:
> ...



1) you keep repeating your ad hominems
Calling people stupid and crazy everytime your stumped to refute stuff is not a valid argument, which means you use these 
ad hominems to delude yourself.
2) Your party is claiming concern over election interference that you now admit is phoney, and that excuse smokescreen was one of the worst spins I've seen yet.
3)Mexico has killed more people through lobbing it's bags of drugs over our way then anyone has ever done with 0 nukes sent towards us. Ukraines interference forces Russias counter actions.  Once again epic failed arguments.  You were better off labeling my posts names towards demonizing me like your party has to do with it's opponents.  Notice the pattern, you and your party have nothing, so it resorts to negative attacks of persons not subjects and topics.
4)Yes Ukraine is claimed nuke free, but doesn't change the interference narrative which you inadvertantly admited is not getting equal billing and concern.
However, although they agreed to destroy the weapons, and to join the Treaty on the Non-Proliferation of Nuclear Weapons, tell us how that worked out with our Dem gov't when claiming Syria destroyed all their bio weapons.  Iran claiming it had no nuke facility production plants, how did that work out?
Baghdad Bob telling his people
 there were no American troups at the Baghdad airport?  Seems people lie and you don't find out till it's too late.  But that doesnct matter 'cause it's not about who has nukes or not, it's about election tampering period and you proved your party is lying and disingenuous.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 21, 2017)

Cellblock2429 said:


> I've spent time thinking about the EC and it is brilliant. It protects the "fly over country" you Progs hate so much from the over reach of the Elites on the East and West coast.



That's nice. Who protects the parts of the country where people actually live from you Rubes in Jesusland?  

You if the East Coast and West coasts became their own countries, and Jesusland became it's own country, Jesusland would become a third world country pretty quickly. 



Cellblock2429 said:


> Now you "think about this" : "The reason that the Constitution calls for this extra layer (meaning the Electoral College) , rather than just providing for the direct election of the president, is that most of the nation’s founders were actually rather afraid of democracy.



Yes. They were afraid the people might elect a celebrity who had no business being president because he lacked the experience, intellect and temperament to be president. 

Except the people didn't do that, the Electoral College did. 

The people got it right. Hillary wasn't great, but she'd be adequate.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 21, 2017)

HaShev said:


> 1) you keep repeating your ad hominems
> Calling people stupid and crazy everytime your stumped to refute stuff is not a valid argument, which means you use these
> ad hominems to delude yourself.



Guy, whenever someone tells me they know what "really happened" on 9/11, that's almost always a sign of crazy.  

It's like the Moon Landing or the JFK Assassination. It just brings out the crazy.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 21, 2017)

HaShev said:


> 3)Mexico has killed more people through lobbing it's bags of drugs over our way then anyone has ever done with 0 nukes sent towards us.



Did the Mexicans put guns to our heads and make us take those drugs? Oh, no, wait. We've taken them voluntarily.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 21, 2017)

Cellblock2429 said:


> /----/ When you say "your fucked up system" does that mean you're not American? What country are you from?



I'm from this one. Sadly, I found out half the country are racist dipshits who would rather destroy the country than put a black or a woman in charge.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 21, 2017)

FJO said:


> Did you voice the same concerns when the Electoral Collegegave the presidency to Bill Clinton, TWICE, with less than 50%+1??



He still got more votes than anyone else. 

So let's look at that.  If we had a system like France, where instead of counting up states, we had runoff elections between the top two. 

In 1992, Clinton would have won because Perot's voters were as sick of Poppy Bush as everyone else. 

In 1996, Clinton would have still won because Perot's voters weren't going to vote for tired old Bob Dole who couldn't even rationalize his own candidacy. (Saddest moment, when he quit the senate in a publicity stunt and talked about all the government programs he created in his career.) 

In 2000, Nader's voters would have voted for Gore. 

In 2016, well, maybe Stein and Johnson's voters would have gone for Trump, but mostly people voted for those two clowns because the media told them that "Hillary was just as bad' and "She had it in the bag because there was no way Trump could win." 



Billy_Kinetta said:


> Most people are fucking idiots thanks to you people, your media and a half century of ignorance of the public education system. I find it to be an expression of genius, and I am hardly alone in that assessment.



I'm not seeing how disenfranchising most of the country's voters is smart.  If it were smart, why doesn't any other country have one? Why don't we elect Governors or Senators or Mayors or Dog Catchers that way?  

The reason why it gets no attention is because between 1892 and 1996, the guy who won the popular vote won the election. Even in 2000, it was close enough where you could say "Meh".  

This case. EVERYONE knows this is bad and wrong. Even Republican Leaders are mortified every time this Orange Shitgibbon gets on Twitter. 



Billy_Kinetta said:


> Tough shit. He's the president. If you don't like the game, find enough supporters to change the rules. Until then, sit on a spindle.



The thing is, bud, this isn't a  'game'.  People will live or die depending on how well this guy can do his job. 

The thing was, you all treated this election like you were picking the winner on "Celebrity Apprentice".


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 21, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > /----/ When you say "your fucked up system" does that mean you're not American? What country are you from?
> ...


/----/ Geeeze Liberals and their stereotypes.  Explain this Tinkerbell:
List of African-American Republicans - Wikipedia
top25Women

Now why do racist Libs attack Dr Ben Carson or Gov Palin?


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 21, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > I've spent time thinking about the EC and it is brilliant. It protects the "fly over country" you Progs hate so much from the over reach of the Elites on the East and West coast.
> ...


/----/ "people might elect a celebrity who had no business being president because he lacked the experience, intellect and temperament to be president. "  You mean like Barack Obama? You mean like him?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jul 21, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Most people are fucking idiots thanks to you people, your media and a half century of ignorance of the public education system. I find it to be an expression of genius, and I am hardly alone in that assessment.
> ...



No one is disenfranchising voters.  The process is working as designed.  You have been advised many times as to your options.

No, it gets no attention because people have been systematically stupified by public education.

Republican leaders need to spend less time worrying about Trump's tweets and their vacation time, and actually do some work.



JoeB131 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Tough shit. He's the president. If you don't like the game, find enough supporters to change the rules. Until then, sit on a spindle.
> ...



Oh, but it IS a game, scamp.  Absolutely.  

I dunno about anyone else, but I treated this election as an opportunity to stop the Democrats.  It worked.

Now we watch to see if the Republicans can blow up their earned advantage.  It's certainly looking that way.


----------



## FJO (Jul 21, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > I've spent time thinking about the EC and it is brilliant. It protects the "fly over country" you Progs hate so much from the over reach of the Elites on the East and West coast.
> ...



Better a controversial and politically inexperienced president, who may prove to be, given time and a chance, a great one, than one who needs politically correct affirmative action - female - to be considered, very generously, adequate.


----------



## HaShev (Jul 21, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > 1) you keep repeating your ad hominems
> ...


I never talked about what happened on 911.
Never said such a thing in the manner you are fallaciously selling it, so  you are imagining things &
inadvertantly calling Bill Clinton and yourself crazy.  Don't beat up yourself, you just can't comprehend what you read or hear.

Once again catching a liberal lying and using their own new narrative.


----------



## HaShev (Jul 21, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > 3)Mexico has killed more people through lobbing it's bags of drugs over our way then anyone has ever done with 0 nukes sent towards us.
> ...


So now not only did your party, & you formerly, say no illegals voted, but now you claim no Mexico interference or guns placed on our heads.
www.wptv.com/news/state/federal-prosecutor-beranton-j-whisenant-jr-found-dead-on-hollywood-florida-beach

Mexico interfered with the election signing up permanent residents of their country
to stop Trump,
behind the voter registration effort, led by Immigrant Voters Win PAC — a group of 30 community organizer groups dedicated to promoting illegal immigrants.
Even residents of other countries got naturalized to get in on this voter fraud.
One woman from Honduras said she responded to the Mexican government’s initiative. For Media and Senators to say ZERO registered voted is so insulting to intelligence when the information and studies of past elections show this problem and we knew of these rush naturalization tricks Hillary and Obama was using to cheat the elections. Obama risked our national security to cheat and interfere with the election for Hillary.


----------



## HaShev (Jul 21, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> They were afraid the people might elect a celebrity who had no business being president because he lacked the experience, intellect and temperament to be president.


1)Obama had less experience the Palin and your party busted on her experience.
You've never worked in construction
 to know Donald's experience and ability to put difficult projects together ahead of schedule and on budget with huge workforce and supply issues to manage, is more then any Senate ir Governor experience missing votes and trashing projects partcway through, after money is already wasted because they can't manage budgets and do projects within that allotment.
2)And it turned out the one with temperment issues was Hillary not Donald.
They tried hard to rattle him as a strategy and forgot to stop after elected=the leftcs temperment as a whole is now
 in question.
3)Turned out Trumps negotiation and people skills and creative strategic meetings are very well received and sucessful trips are so threatening in making Dems expectations look like a lie that they needed to counter each trip with fake news attacks on Trumps team and family.  Hillary's foreign affairs are riddled with controversy, death, and displacement of millions.  So the better foreign 
relations persona was Trump all along.
4)Hillary fallaciously claimed
Donald would push a nuke button in anger even though she is supposed to know the protocol would make that impossible, so either she's completely stupid or a pathelogical liar.  Turned out her anger over the election was the one pushing Russias buttons and almost got us in a war with them while Trump was the 
one who calmed that down with level headed diplomacy.  Oh how ironic.


----------



## westwall (Jul 21, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> WHY WOULD THE DNC SET UP TRUMP'S CAMPAIGN AND NOT USE IT BEFORE THE ELECTION AND INSTEAD WAIT UNTIL JULY THE FOLLOWING YEAR?  IT MAKES NO FUCKING SENSE.  THEY WOULD HAVE RELEASED THE INFO BEFORE THE ELECTION TO HELP CLINTON WIN.
> 
> GIVE IT UP... IT WAS NOT SOME KIND OF TRICKY SET UP!











What this shows is that from the very beginning the DNC and the shrilary campaign have been in bed with the russians.  We all knew this, but you ignored it for your own particular reason.


----------



## Lewdog (Jul 21, 2017)

westwall said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > WHY WOULD THE DNC SET UP TRUMP'S CAMPAIGN AND NOT USE IT BEFORE THE ELECTION AND INSTEAD WAIT UNTIL JULY THE FOLLOWING YEAR?  IT MAKES NO FUCKING SENSE.  THEY WOULD HAVE RELEASED THE INFO BEFORE THE ELECTION TO HELP CLINTON WIN.
> ...




You are making the same assumptions based on absolutely no evidence that you chastise other posters on this forum for.

Fact is, if the DNC had done this, they would have released the info BEFORE the election.  I don't like you, and I think you make some really ridiculous statements, but please tell me you aren't so stupid to actually believe in this conspiracy theory.

So tell me, how many U.S. Presidents have been impeached and removed from office.  Go ahead.


----------



## westwall (Jul 21, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...








The facts are CLEAR.  The DNC was not hacked, if they had been they would have turned their server over to the FBI to have a competent group investigate who hacked in, and formulate procedures to prevent its recurrence.  They didn't.  They KNEW it was an inside job and didn't want that fact to get out.


----------



## Lewdog (Jul 21, 2017)

westwall said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



what does that have to do with the meeting between Trump Jr. and the Russian lawyer?  

You can't even stay on topic.  You don't know the facts, so no they aren't clear.  You are no different than Mindwars or any of the other posters on here that post their opinions as facts.  Funny too coming from someone that says they are a scientist.  So now all of a sudden you are for coming to conclusions without seeing facts and evidence?  Got it.  I knew you were a phony and now you have proven that.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 22, 2017)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Geeeze Liberals and their stereotypes. Explain this Tinkerbell:



What that you have pathetic, self-loathing Uncle Toms who vote against their own self-interests?  Boring. 

Someone needs to tell them it doesn't scrub off. 



HaShev said:


> 1)Obama had less experience the Palin and your party busted on her experience.



Um, no, he didn't. 

Obama in 2008 had 4 years as a senator and 10 years as a state legislator. 

Palin had less than a year and half as a governor and before that she was mayor of a trailer park.  



HaShev said:


> You've never worked in construction
> to know Donald's experience and ability to put difficult projects together ahead of schedule and on budget with huge workforce and supply issues to manage, is more then any Senate ir Governor experience missing votes and trashing projects partcway through, after money is already wasted because they can't manage budgets and do projects within that allotment.



First of all, since most of Donald's business have gone bankrupt or required government bailouts, that's not saying much. 

The rest of your post is a lot of crazy and life is too short.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 22, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Geeeze Liberals and their stereotypes. Explain this Tinkerbell:
> ...


/---/ You wrote: "What that you have pathetic, self-loathing Uncle Toms who vote against their own self-interests? Boring. " Your blatant racism of any Black who does not tow the line for the Progressives is deplorable.  What is Dr Carson's "best interest" be uneducated, poor and on welfare for life? Is that what you want for all Blacks?


----------



## HaShev (Jul 22, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Geeeze Liberals and their stereotypes. Explain this Tinkerbell:
> ...


You can't ever post to people without sounding angry which means in context you are frustrated by your own position.
The Experience issue was raised by Democrats as a tactic to discredit a mere Vice President candidate not a President.
This experience debate surely needs to be weighed in perspective of President vs Vice President experience qualifications & against the Democrats' claim that their own candidate for president was self-evidently ready to assume the role of most powerful person on the planet VS Palins role which would be a lesser role of VP.
Your facts are off, both had less then 4 years served.
You forgot that Palin was state oil and gas commissioner, before entering local politics. And she had a resume that suggests something other than political ambitions  that are the sort of experience that enables her to understand the concerns of most Americans.
Obama' experience was in working his way to the top by cultivating, pandering to and stroking the most powerful interest groups in the all-pervasive corrupt Chicago political machine, ensuring his views were aligned with the power brokers there this experience is good for those taking the Clinton corruption politics route.
Palin was the opposite, she got in to clean up her party and her State's mess, no status quo there nor aligning with her own party.
Who was the better fighter?
Obama only got elected to statewide office  after a disastrous first run for a congressional seat and after his Republican opponent was exposed in a sexual scandal. He won his seat eventually in a contest against a candidate who didn't even live in the state.
Palin however was impressively elected to statewide office by challenging a long-serving Republican incumbent governor despite intense opposition from the party.
Paline achieved more in her campaign then Obama did winning by default.
The campaigner makes executive decisions
and is incharge of their staffn clearly Palin showed more qualified in her impressive win at impossible odds.
Sarah made executive decision every day that affect the lives of 500,000 people in her state, and that impact crucial issues of national economic interest such as the supply and cost of energy to the United States.
Clearly Palin had more experience for VP then Obama had for presidency.

Now your other excuse regarding Trump's business qualifications is absurdly false and out of context with the housing crisis that Senators Dodd and Frank created.
Ironically "why do I care it's not my money, but spending it makes me popular"-  Obama was sending us to Bankruptcy and spend thrift Donny knows this is not his money and not his hotels, is saving us money on deals left and right.=epic fail in your fallacious arguments and you couldn't even refrain from name calling again=you are getting frustrated.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 22, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > 3)Mexico has killed more people through lobbing it's bags of drugs over our way then anyone has ever done with 0 nukes sent towards us.
> ...


/----/ Finally -- on this we can agree 100%. If Americans stop taking drugs the problem would end overnight along with the related crime and healthcare issues and costs.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 22, 2017)

Cellblock2429 said:


> /---/ You wrote: "What that you have pathetic, self-loathing Uncle Toms who vote against their own self-interests? Boring. " Your blatant racism of any Black who does not tow the line for the Progressives is deplorable. What is Dr Carson's "best interest" be uneducated, poor and on welfare for life? Is that what you want for all Blacks?



So let's look at Dr. Carson. 






Sounds to me like Uncle Tom there lacks gratitude.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 22, 2017)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Finally -- on this we can agree 100%. If Americans stop taking drugs the problem would end overnight along with the related crime and healthcare issues and costs.



Or we can start treating addiction like a medical problem and not a criminal one. 

We don't send Cindy McCain and Rush LImbaugh to prison for their addictions to pain medications, we shouldn't send Jamal from the hood there, either.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 22, 2017)

HaShev said:


> You can't ever post to people without sounding angry which means in context you are frustrated by your own position.



No, just frustrated dealing with stupid people. 

Here's the real problem with Caribou Barbie. 

On paper, she looked great. 

In reality, she didn't understand policy, didn't understand which Korea was our ally, etc.  She was clearly not informed about the issues outside of her state. 

Now, Obama, love him or hate him, was on the national stage for four years since he got elected to the Senate in 2004. 



HaShev said:


> Now your other excuse regarding Trump's business qualifications is absurdly false and out of context with the housing crisis that Senators Dodd and Frank created.



Trump's business failures go all the way back to the 1980's, and a lot of them had nothing to do with real estate.


----------



## Faun (Jul 22, 2017)

westwall said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Great, another conspiracy nut loose on the Internet. 

Moron.... a) you have no evidence to support your idiocy you refer to as "fact"; and b) if that were true, the DNC wouldn't have let Crowdstrike on their server to identify the hacker.


----------



## HaShev (Jul 22, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > You can't ever post to people without sounding angry which means in context you are frustrated by your own position.
> ...



No your frustration is what makes you lie and call people names in a deflective manner.
Every post you do to everyone throws in a displaced behavior dig including demonizing the president with personal attacks instead of policy attacks.  Your party lost on similar negative bullying behavior, it shows immaturity, instability and feelings of inadequacy, and pure frustration with one's self.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 22, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Finally -- on this we can agree 100%. If Americans stop taking drugs the problem would end overnight along with the related crime and healthcare issues and costs.
> ...


/---/ jail if they are dealers?


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 22, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > /---/ You wrote: "What that you have pathetic, self-loathing Uncle Toms who vote against their own self-interests? Boring. " Your blatant racism of any Black who does not tow the line for the Progressives is deplorable. What is Dr Carson's "best interest" be uneducated, poor and on welfare for life? Is that what you want for all Blacks?
> ...


/----/ so to show gratitude he must only vote for politicians with a D after their name?


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 22, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > You can't ever post to people without sounding angry which means in context you are frustrated by your own position.
> ...


/---/ Trump didn't run those companies, he licensed his name to them and was well paid. So he was a success even if the products failed. Or is that too complicated for you to grasp?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 23, 2017)

HaShev said:


> No your frustration is what makes you lie and call people names in a deflective manner.
> Every post you do to everyone throws in a displaced behavior dig including demonizing the president with personal attacks instead of policy attacks. Your party lost on similar negative bullying behavior, it shows immaturity, instability and feelings of inadequacy, and pure frustration with one's self.



We are six months into the Orange Shitgibbon Administration, and he's really hasn't accomplished anything of note. I'd love to attack policy, but thankfully, he hasn't passed any.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 23, 2017)

Cellblock2429 said:


> /---/ jail if they are dealers?



No, we should make it legal and be done with it.  If you have an addiction problem, we get you help.  If you have your vice under control, it isn't anyone else's business. 



Cellblock2429 said:


> Trump didn't run those companies, he licensed his name to them and was well paid. So he was a success even if the products failed. Or is that too complicated for you to grasp?



If I put my name on something, I would make sure the people I licensed knew what they were doing.  But that's an interesting philosophy. Trump isn't responsible for his business failings becaue other people screwed up?  

I get the feeling we are going to be hearing that a lot from you guys.  

"TrumpCare"- well, he just licensed that name, it was the Republicans in Congress that failed"


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 23, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > /---/ jail if they are dealers?
> ...


/---/ Take Business101 and get back to us. You sound like an idiot. Trump has no control over the brands he licensed his name to. He either is paid a fee or gets a royality.  It's how it works.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 23, 2017)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Take Business101 and get back to us. You sound like an idiot. Trump has no control over the brands he licensed his name to. He either is paid a fee or gets a royality. It's how it works.



Well, yeah, he has "control". 

Let's see. 

He can actually study their business plan before he gives over his name, and see if their business plan is sound. For instance, when he bought Trump Airlines and they (or he) decided they had to have gold-plated fixtures in the lavatories, someone should have had the foresight to say, "That just makes the plane heavier without any benefit." 

Or we can just take Trump Steaks.  Trump put his name on overpriced steaks sold through the Sharper Image that no one actually wanted to buy because they cost too much and who wants to buy steaks through the Sharper Image.  It folded in 2 months before SI pulled the brand. 

This guy is not a business genius.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 23, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Take Business101 and get back to us. You sound like an idiot. Trump has no control over the brands he licensed his name to. He either is paid a fee or gets a royality. It's how it works.
> ...


/----/ Your 20/20 hindsight is keen. Your lack of business knowledge is laughable. Now how about Hildabeast's book failures? Any jokes about that?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 24, 2017)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Your 20/20 hindsight is keen. Your lack of business knowledge is laughable. Now how about Hildabeast's book failures? Any jokes about that?



True, I've only run one business. But mine makes money. 

So my batting average is higher than the Orange Shitgibbon.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 24, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Your 20/20 hindsight is keen. Your lack of business knowledge is laughable. Now how about Hildabeast's book failures? Any jokes about that?
> ...





lol..........must be real busy at that business s0n!!! 86,000 posts!!!


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 24, 2017)

spambot is sad everyone has it on ignore.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 24, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Your 20/20 hindsight is keen. Your lack of business knowledge is laughable. Now how about Hildabeast's book failures? Any jokes about that?
> ...


/----/ Prove it. Produce your tax return like you demand Trump do.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 25, 2017)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Prove it. Produce your tax return like you demand Trump do.



I'm not under investigation like the Orange Shitgibbon is.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 25, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Prove it. Produce your tax return like you demand Trump do.
> ...


/----/ obviously you are either lying about owning a business or hiding something. Why don't you pay more corporate tax you greedy pig? Now release your tax returns.


----------



## hadit (Jul 25, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Nope. The national election determines the will of the States via the Electoral College. This was common elementary knowledge when I was in school.
> ...



Sheesh. The constitutional victory is the ONLY thing needed for a president to be legitimate. Hillary being installed because she won a consolation prize would be illegitimate. Every student knows that, or should. Apparently, we're not teaching kids right in government schools, or there wouldn't be so many still yammering about this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Faun (Jul 25, 2017)

Cellblock2429 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


Why should he? Is he running for president? Did he promise he would release them and then renege? Did he put empty folders on display and lie, claiming they were his tax returns? Did he make up a stupid excuse for why he can't release them?


----------



## hadit (Jul 25, 2017)

Faun said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



He can't until Congress sends it to him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 25, 2017)

hadit said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > FJO said:
> ...


/----/ Libtards are easly confused about Civics.


----------



## Faun (Jul 25, 2017)

hadit said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > FJO said:
> ...


Great, more excuses. When Obama became president, he pushed Congress to pass his policies.


----------



## hadit (Jul 25, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > No your frustration is what makes you lie and call people names in a deflective manner.
> ...



He can't until Congress sends it to him. Would you prefer he rule through EO's? He could do that, though of course the usual suspects would shriek, jump up and down, and throw feces demanding that he wait for Congress. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hadit (Jul 25, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Your 20/20 hindsight is keen. Your lack of business knowledge is laughable. Now how about Hildabeast's book failures? Any jokes about that?
> ...



Evidence that Trump's businesses don't make money? He has more of it than you do.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hadit (Jul 25, 2017)

Faun said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



He obviously had less opposition than Trump does. I guess he could tell the democrats to ride in the back of the bus.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Faun (Jul 25, 2017)

hadit said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Less opposition?? Republicans made a pact on Inauguration Day in 2009 to band together to block everything.

Do your excuses ever end?


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 25, 2017)

Faun said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


/----/ Obozocare got everything he wanted except the final USSC nominee. RINOs were scared of being called racist so they let him run free.


----------



## Faun (Jul 25, 2017)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Bullshit. Democrats got that passed during the period they had a filibuster-proof Senate. It wasn't that Republicans were too scared to block it -- they were powerless to block it.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 25, 2017)

Faun said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


/----/ I'm  talking about the 6 years after that when Obozo handed the Congress and Senate to the GOP, you nitwit


----------



## hadit (Jul 25, 2017)

Faun said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



And do you see Congressional Republicans with the cajones to override the obstructive democrats?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Faun (Jul 25, 2017)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


LOL

You mean during the years when Republicans were in charge of Congress and gave us record breaking numbers of filibusters in the Senate?


----------



## Faun (Jul 25, 2017)

hadit said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


They would if they could.


----------



## hadit (Jul 25, 2017)

Faun said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


They're not fighting like democrats do.  Democrats value party over everything else.


----------



## Faun (Jul 25, 2017)

hadit said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


LOL

Nice projection.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 26, 2017)

Faun said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


/----/ When is the last time democRATS crossed the aisle to support a republican bill? Any help in fixing obozocare? Cutting taxes? Cutting spending? Voting for judges?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 26, 2017)

Cellblock2429 said:


> obviously you are either lying about owning a business or hiding something. Why don't you pay more corporate tax you greedy pig? Now release your tax returns.



I pay exactly what I am supposed to under Schedule C. In fact, I could even HIDE some of what  I make because it's an all cash business. But I don't. I report everything and I take every deduction.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 26, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > obviously you are either lying about owning a business or hiding something. Why don't you pay more corporate tax you greedy pig? Now release your tax returns.
> ...


/----/ release your taxes and prove you pay your fair share, have no Russian ties, didn't off shore your money and pay your employees a living wage you evil greedy corporate whore.


----------



## Faun (Jul 26, 2017)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Two days ago...

H.R. 3218: Harry W. Colmery Veterans Educational Assistance Act of ... -- House Vote #409 -- Jul 24, 2017


----------



## Faun (Jul 26, 2017)

Cellblock2429 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


Why?


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 26, 2017)

Faun said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


/----/ it's what libs demand of all evil businesses


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 26, 2017)

Faun said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


/----/ OK that's one. Thanks for helping the vets on this GOP sponsored bill.


----------



## Faun (Jul 26, 2017)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


Oh? Link to some posts where Liberals demanded access to every "evil business" in the U.S. ....


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 26, 2017)

Faun said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


/----/ you prove they don't


----------



## Faun (Jul 26, 2017)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


Can't prove your bullshit? No worries, I knew you couldn't.


----------



## hadit (Jul 26, 2017)

Faun said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



It's true, regardless.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Faun (Jul 26, 2017)

hadit said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


To those on the right with a log in their eye, perhaps.


----------



## hadit (Jul 26, 2017)

Faun said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



To an observer who is paying attention. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Faun (Jul 26, 2017)

hadit said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


To folks with logs in their own eyes, they only _think_ they're paying attention because they don't see the logs.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 26, 2017)

Cellblock2429 said:


> release your taxes and prove you pay your fair share, have no Russian ties, didn't off shore your money and pay your employees a living wage you evil greedy corporate whore.



When I run for office, I'll do all those things.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jul 26, 2017)

I predict Debbie Wasserman Schultz will be going to jail.....scratch that...prison.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 26, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > release your taxes and prove you pay your fair share, have no Russian ties, didn't off shore your money and pay your employees a living wage you evil greedy corporate whore.
> ...


/----/ Libs accuse corporations of avoiding taxes and underpaying employees and they aren't running for office. Now show your taxes you tax dodger.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 27, 2017)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Libs accuse corporations of avoiding taxes and underpaying employees and they aren't running for office. Now show your taxes you tax dodger.



Sorry, man... just man up and admit you lost the argument. 

You guys nominated Trump without checking him out.  NOw you are paying for it.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 27, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Libs accuse corporations of avoiding taxes and underpaying employees and they aren't running for office. Now show your taxes you tax dodger.
> ...


/----/ Check out what? Now release your tax returns you tax cheat. And pay your fair share of corporate taxes, you dead beat draft dodger.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 27, 2017)

Cellblock2429 said:


> /----/ Check out what? Now release your tax returns you tax cheat. And pay your fair share of corporate taxes, you dead beat draft dodger.



Sorry, unlike Trump I didn't dodge the draft. I signed up when it wasn't even a requirement anymore. 

So unlike your hero, I pay my taxes and served my country...


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 27, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > /----/ Check out what? Now release your tax returns you tax cheat. And pay your fair share of corporate taxes, you dead beat draft dodger.
> ...


/----/,thank you for your service.


----------



## hadit (Jul 27, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > /----/ Check out what? Now release your tax returns you tax cheat. And pay your fair share of corporate taxes, you dead beat draft dodger.
> ...



Trump pays his taxes. You do remember Maddow's Embarrassment?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## basquebromance (Jul 27, 2017)

Trump has exposed Democrats ties to Russia!


----------



## Rambunctious (Jul 27, 2017)

Dems are in BIG HEEP OF TROUBLE....this is going fun to watch and this is going to be icing on the November 8th cake!!!!


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 28, 2017)

hadit said:


> Trump pays his taxes. You do remember Maddow's Embarrassment?



Well, no, we don't know that because he's hiding most of his tax returns. 



Rambunctious said:


> Dems are in BIG HEEP OF TROUBLE....this is going fun to watch and this is going to be icing on the November 8th cake!!!!



Okay, I think you are a bit delusional.  Republicans can't even get an ObamaCare repeal passed.


----------



## hadit (Jul 28, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Trump pays his taxes. You do remember Maddow's Embarrassment?
> ...


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 28, 2017)

hadit said:


> [
> 
> And if he released them, the complaint would be that he didn't release the schedules that went with them, or something. The bottom line is, if he didn't pay his taxes, the IRS would have been all over him for it. It's not like he's a democrat appointee or democrat senator who can get away with not paying taxes. He's a high profile billionaire who would owe too much for them to ignore. Maddow's Embarrasment put the whole thing to rest anyway. Notice that no one whines about it any more?
> ]



Presidential contenders have been releasing their taxes since 1976.  Trump could have released his returns to the same standard wnd would be fine. 

Actually, Turmp is shitting a brick because Mueller IS looking into his  taxes.  The only question is, how bad will the COnstitutional Crisis be when he tries to fire him.


----------

